

Facebook retires its troubled Facebook.com email service - k-mcgrady
http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/24/5443454/facebook-retires-its-email-service

======
jklib
I remember when this was first announced and tech blogs were making it seem
like it'd be the next big thing, a universal inbox. Just goes to show you that
even huge successes like Facebook often have trouble launching, and releasing
new features. (See also the Facebook Poke application)

